# Faint line?



## Emily486

Today I’m around 15dpo but not completely sure because I didn’t track it this month. This is the first test where I can actually see a line that has color but I’m nervous because it’s so faint. I’m 2 days late for my period but had the tiniest red spotting this morning and nothing since. I’m just curious to what everyone’s opinions are, I’m nervous about possibly early miscarriage if I am pregnant because it’s so faint. Please be kind in comments, thanks in advance


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

No pic.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Did you test again??


----------

